# pool pump motor



## dardy (Aug 25, 2009)

i have not done much motor work but a buddy of mine has a pool pump motor that has recently started tripping the breaker. The motor nameplate says it draws 15 amps and it has been working fine all of a sudden on start up it drawing about 67 amps and tripping the breaker. Im sure its a problem with the motor but i was curious if anyone could tell me the problem? Thanks


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got something stuck in the impeller?


----------



## dardy (Aug 25, 2009)

no the motor turns and starts up at least it sounds like it and after about five seconds it trips the breaker so im not certain


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Megger the motor and cable.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

How old is it...? I bet you need to replace the motor. You can meg it but I bet you have to replace it. No doubt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a pretty typical presentation for a failing pool or spa motor. These things are pretty cheap (a one horse pump and motor assembly is roughly 250 bucks) Normally, I just replace the motor and pump as an assembly. It's nearly as cheap that way, and you have A LOT LESS problems in the future. I get a couple nice catalogs that have the major brands, Heyward, Mears, AO Smith, etc. Darned if I can remember any of those catalog's names. Maybe something like In The Swim.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, maybe check stationary switch (closed on start), start cap, or jumper if it's a dual voltage motor.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking dual voltage too. Had a call on a pond circulating pump motor. The motor had 115/230V 1ph name plate. Would trip if wired for 
230. ? never could figure it out so I just replaced it.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Start winding centrifugal switch or the Capacitor.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's a pretty typical presentation for a failing pool or spa motor. These things are pretty cheap (a one horse pump and motor assembly is roughly 250 bucks) Normally, I just replace the motor and pump as an assembly. It's nearly as cheap that way, and you have A LOT LESS problems in the future. I get a couple nice catalogs that have the major brands, Heyward, Mears, AO Smith, etc. Darned if I can remember any of those catalog's names. Maybe something like In The Swim.


Yes. Many years of working on this stuff you just know you are better off replacing the complete motor and pump. Install a couple unions too. The next guy will thank you.

Think about how many things can go wrong if you disassemble the motor from the pump. Maybe you bust the impeller, loose the mech. seal and cannot find a replacement, bearings anyone. To many things to make a 1 hour job into a possible two, three day downtime waiting for parts or trying to figure out how to get the thing back together.
Don't forget the unions!


----------



## dardy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys the pump is only three months old he has contacted his pool guy so maybe they will replace it


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If they do, tell them you want unions installed in case it must be pulled in the future. Offer to pay for the unions of course.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> If they do, tell them you want unions installed in case it must be pulled in the future. Offer to pay for the unions of course.


Move this to the union thread.:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dardy said:


> Thanks guys the pump is only three months old he has contacted his pool guy so maybe they will replace it


Uh, yeah. The damned thing's probably still under warranty.


----------

